# Umbilical hernia. To lift or not to lift



## djr4x4 (Mar 22, 2017)

Got hit with a umbilical hernia the other day. Shit was bulged out at my belly button. Used some pillows and laid on my back and got it to pop back. Went to the doc today. He is referring me to a surgeon to get it fixed.. Want to still lift up until I go do surgery.. I plan to lighten up my lifts and not go heavy,, just go higher reps.. honest opinion would you stop or just alter you workout regimem?


----------



## IHI (Mar 22, 2017)

Had two repaired, would stop. Last thing you want is an enstrangulated intestine then die


----------



## Georgia (Mar 22, 2017)

Is it normal to have a bulge in your crotch area about 5 inches above your dick? Is that the prostate? Shit I am too tired for this. Goodnight


----------



## stonetag (Mar 22, 2017)

IHI said:


> Had two repaired, would stop. Last thing you want is an enstrangulated intestine then die



Yeah Op, the part about dying should get your attention...or not.


----------



## djr4x4 (Mar 22, 2017)

It did and I have changed my mind.. I will chill, eat right and get this all behind me.. all I will be doing is go walking with the wife..


----------



## DF (Mar 22, 2017)

I had one & lifted for years with it.  However, it was small.  I'm sure you'll have a better idea how bad it is when the surgeon does their evaluation.  FYI my pcp advised against the surgery.  I ask for the consult anyway & the surgeon said have it fixed while it's still small because it will only get worse.

I was back in the gym about 5 weeks post op doing light stuff.


----------



## IHI (Mar 22, 2017)

DF said:


> I had one & lifted for years with it.  However, it was small.  I'm sure you'll have a better idea how bad it is when the surgeon does their evaluation.  FYI my pcp advised against the surgery.  I ask for the consult anyway & the surgeon said have it fixed while it's still small because it will only get worse.
> 
> I was back in the gym about 5 weeks post op doing light stuff.



Thats how my first one started, small like a marble. Then once i was able to lift weights once i got rid of my business, it slowly progressed to golf ball size and hurt, there were a few nights at work i thought i was going to need a ride to er because it was about to shut me down from gut wrenching pain. Thats when i finally seeked medical advice and had it repaired a few weeks later....then the abdominal hernia (surgical hernia) where it poked thru abdominal muscles where first patch stitching was sewed in.

But yeah, abdominal pressure literally pushed your intestine thru your abdominal muscles, it can remain the same with zero or light physical strain, but given this board and what guys do, thats impossible. But it can push more intestine thru, twist/cut off circulation to where its possible to go septic and die, or have to have a dead section of intestine removed due to blood flow cut off and killing it. 

Best advice, just talk with doc now, that way its in the system, you can both monitor it, then when it gets a little bigger (depending on size now), you can get it fixed quickly. Just like a cavity, it will not get better or go away on its own, if your lucky it gets no worse, but it can only get worse until repaired


----------

